# quel écran pour un Mac mini ?



## Madmac (8 Janvier 2006)

bonjour,

peut-on y brancher un simple écran lcd de type lg, noveo ou autres ?

à quoi faut-il faire attention en terme de connectique ?

à+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Oui, n'importe quel écran lcd peut être branché sur un mac mini, du moment que cet écran possède un connecteur DVI (conseillé) ou VGA (adaptateur requis).


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2006)

BlackMilk a dit:
			
		

> ... ou VGA (adaptateur requis).


... et fourni de base avec le Mac Mini.


Sinon, avec un  adaptateur DVI-TV, on peut même le brancher sur un téléviseur (LCD ou CRT).


----------



## Madmac (9 Janvier 2006)

BlackMilk a dit:
			
		

> Oui, n'importe quel écran lcd peut être branché sur un mac mini, du moment que cet écran possède un connecteur DVI (conseillé) ou VGA (adaptateur requis).


merci.


			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ... et fourni de base avec le Mac Mini.
> 
> 
> Sinon, avec un  adaptateur DVI-TV, on peut même le brancher sur un téléviseur (LCD ou CRT).


super. plus cas en trouver un pas cher.. 
merci


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> 
> super. plus cas en trouver un pas cher..
> merci




Ca c'est pas le plus difficile


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2006)

Concernant le convertisseur DVI-TV, Apple propose ce modèle (19¤) :


Mais attention. Un téléviseur ne vaut pas un moniteur informatique en ce qui concerne la définition (et donc la qualité) de l'image. Il ne faut pas espérer travailler sur un téléviseur, car le texte ressort assez mal, et ça peut devenir rapidement très pénible à utiliser.

Pour ma part, j'utilise l'adaptateur TV quand je pars en vacances. J'emporte mon Mac Mini dans un sac avec le clavier, la souris et l'alim, mais sans l'encombrant moniteur 19". Je le branche sur un téléviseur présent sur place, ce qui me permet de visionner des DVD, gérer et stocker les photos que je prends avec mon APN, relever mes mails, surfer un peu sur Internet, etc. . 

L'adaptateur permet toute une gamme de résolutions : 640x480, 720x480, 720x576, 768x576, 800x600, 856x480, 1024x576, 1024x768 ; à 50Hz en PAL. Compte tenu des standards de télévision, on ne peut généralement compter que sur les définitions 640x480 et 720x480.

C'est une solution utile quand on a déjà un téléviseur sous la main, mais si l'on doit passer du temps sur l'ordinateur, il est préférable d'investir 200¤ dans un moniteur LCD 17", ou 300¤ dans un modèle 19". C'est bientôt les soldes, ce sera le moment de faire les magasins pour en avoir peut-être des moins chers encore.


----------



## PymmaC (19 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> L'adaptateur permet toute une gamme de résolutions : 640x480, 720x480, 720x576, 768x576, 800x600, 856x480, 1024x576, 1024x768 ; à 50Hz en PAL. Compte tenu des standards de télévision, on ne peut généralement compter que sur les définitions 640x480 et 720x480..



Bonjour à tous 
Je viens de changer mon Mac Mini G4 1,42 par un Mac Mini Intel Core Duo 1,66 donc puce graphique GMA950 et il s'avère que le résolution 1024x576 n'est plus disponible  
Du coup, tout est déformé sur ma TV 16:9 car seul des résolution de 4:3 me sont proposé  

Je précise qu'il s'agit d'une TV CRT connectée via l'adaptateur en question en SVidéo et que cela fonctionnait parfaitement (aucune bande noire autour de l'écran) avec le Mac Mini G4

J'ai essayé DisplayConfig X et SwitchRes rien n'y fait, j'y arrive presque avec DisplayConfigX mais pas de possibilité d'entrelacer donc j'ai un beau frichetti à l'écran  

Je ne sais plus où chercher là ... Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## CB1NOF (16 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi-m&#234;me un souci avec un Mac mini raccord&#233; via S-Vid&#233;o &#224; un t&#233;l&#233;viseur CRT 16/9 : que des r&#233;solutions 4/3 propos&#233;es ! c'est pas franchement joli et j'aurai aim&#233; aussi trouver quelque chose pour corriger le tir.


----------

